# Gaggia Classic water intake pipe



## willmoore88 (Mar 11, 2015)

I've bought a water filter for my Gaggia Classic which just fits on the end of the intake pipe as I live in a hard water area. I came to fit in last night and there are two intake tubes in the water reservoir. Are these both intake pipes?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

One is for the OPV return. I think the pipe on the right hand side as you look at the front of the machine is the pipe you require!


----------



## willmoore88 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I believe the one for the intake has v's cut out of the end, take the top off and have a look if not sure and you'll see which one is which.


----------

